# Coro's 'Orange Slices' draft week edition



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> * Did the Suns make a promise to Syracuse shooting guard Dion Waiters? This might become a moot point as talk on Waiters increasingly puts him in the top 10 of Thursday’s draft. Whether the term “promise,” “soft promise” or “Facebook like” was used for Waiters, the Suns definitely expressed their strong interest in Waiters. Too many people inside the league are telling a similar story and citing a close enough tie to make it sound legitimate. It would be silly for the Suns to give Waiters a straight promise. At No. 13, there is no telling who could unexpectedly slip and change their minds. Cleveland was known to give Daniel Gibson a promise when Suns General Manager Lance Blanks was there but it was for a second-round pick. Waiters is an ideal fit for the Suns’ need and system as a potential prototype NBA shooting guard. He is 6 feet 4 and 221 pounds with athleticism, speed, strength and toughness. He is relentless in attacking the basket, good in the pick-and-roll and can finish in transition. As with any Syracuse player, his man defense will be questioned until he shows it more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/165158


----------

